# What... the hell?



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 22, 2010)

Silly Orangina. (and it's not the "furry orgy" too)

Though the older cougar is "better".


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 22, 2010)

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Rayden (Jun 22, 2010)

They need to play that stuff in America. lol


----------



## Akro (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh my god they created irl furries....
not bad, xD
They even got the gayness put in at the end


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 22, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Though the older cougar is "better".


 
This is SO gay, I love it! 
Thatï»¿ puma is riding the bottle and the juice looks like an enormous ejaculation. Awesome! ^^


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 22, 2010)

I prefer the older cougar. Masturbation ain't gay


----------



## Slyck (Jun 22, 2010)

Uhhhhhh.... Okay?


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 22, 2010)

o murr :V


----------



## Ames (Jun 22, 2010)

Gayness.

Furries going mainstream? D:

Also, what country was this commercial originally played in?  France?


----------



## Alstor (Jun 22, 2010)

Hoo bebe.

I mean *MY GOD!*


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 22, 2010)

French.

'nuff said.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 22, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> o murr :V


 ^ this.


----------



## Aeturnus (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice animation, I'll give them that.


----------



## Ames (Jun 22, 2010)

This one's pretty bad too:

[yt]ck14LKBI9GM[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 22, 2010)

JamesB said:


> This one's pretty bad too:
> 
> [yt]ck14LKBI9GM[/yt]


 WHAT DID I JUST WATCH!? O_O


----------



## Ames (Jun 22, 2010)

OMFG CANNOT BE UNSEEN

[yt]40bTA9qZwMY[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 22, 2010)

JamesB said:


> OMFG CANNOT BE UNSEEN


 O_O
I am sufficiently traumatized now...


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 22, 2010)

Is it bad that this is sort of turning me on? D:


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 22, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Is it bad that this is sort of turning me on? D:


 Not only is it bad, but you should feel bad... >:[


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 22, 2010)

I lol'd at the first one. People would FREAK if they showed that one in the US.


----------



## Bando (Jun 22, 2010)

What the fuck France.

Also, WHAT THE FUCKING HELL COMMENTERS ON THE FIRST VIDEO. WHAT THE FUCKING HELL.


----------



## TheRandomGuy (Jun 22, 2010)

The title of this thread sums up my thoughts on that video perfectly.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Here is a odd question. Are both those guys consiter cougars? 

Think about it first before you anwser that.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 22, 2010)

Kuzooma1 said:


> Here is a odd question. Are both those guys consiter cougars?
> 
> Think about it first before you anwser that.


 I googled for like 5 minutes trying to figure out what a "consiter cougar" was before realizing that you're just retarded and misspelled consider.


----------



## Ames (Jun 22, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I googled for like 5 minutes trying to figure out what a "consiter cougar" was before realizing that you're just retarded and misspelled consider.


 
Don't worry, that sort of thing happens to me all the time.

All the time.


ALL THE FUCKING TIME


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jun 22, 2010)

my head imploded in a state of extreme confusion


----------



## Browder (Jun 22, 2010)

Usually when people say "Lol" it  means "I found this mildly amusing and smile" or "I chuckled briefly".

I am being literal. *ROBL.* Loudly. (the B is for Bed).


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jun 22, 2010)

I use LQTM:
Laugh Quietly To Myself


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow, those Orangina commercials are like, a year old. And you guys consider yourselves furries... tsktsktsk


----------



## Akro (Jun 22, 2010)

Ahahaha!! this is making my day...They gave all the females big titties too.


----------



## Twylyght (Jun 22, 2010)

[yt]rlGnYU9swjw[/yt]

My goodness, listen to that laugh.


----------



## Akro (Jun 22, 2010)

Twylyght said:


> [yt]rlGnYU9swjw[/yt]
> 
> My goodness, listen to that laugh.


 .....gawd....France is furry central


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 23, 2010)

Actually more like free speech central.

That and they don't have "lulz anthro = furry" retards.


----------



## Twylyght (Jun 23, 2010)

[yt]V3SeMI47ckY[/yt]

This isn't Orangina, but not bad.


----------



## Akro (Jun 23, 2010)

Twylyght said:


> [yt]V3SeMI47ckY[/yt]
> 
> This isn't Orangina, but not bad.


 They have human hands D:<


----------

